# Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)



## Harlicon (27. Januar 2016)

*Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Hallo zusammen,

da die letzte Zusammenstellung hier schon ein voller Erfolg war (Rechner vor 2 Jahren) heute ein neues Anliegen. 

Es geht um einen Homeserver der neben der häuslichen Serverarbeit, in erster Linie einen stark gemoddeten Minecraftserver beheimaten soll.

Zugriff in erster Linie über das heimische Netzwerk (Sohn etc.).

1) Was soll das System genau machen? 

Den Punkt habe ich schon ein Stück weit vorweg genommen. In erster Linie einen stark gemoddeten Minecraftserver beherbergen für maximal 10 Spieler, Zugriff hauptsächlich über LAN. Des weiteren soll er auch die familieneigenen Medien speichern (eventuell irgendwann Aufrüstung für eine Anbindung an ein Heimkino)

2) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen an die Hardware?

Hier eine Anmerkung aus dem englischen Feed the beast Forum bezüglich der Anforderungen durch die großen Modpacks:
 forum.feed-the-beast.com/threads/server-hardware-discussion-any-server-owner-must-read.6010/

Leider wird das sonst recht harmolse Minecraft dadurch sehr ressourcenhungrig.

Das System sollte leise und stromsparend sein für den Dauerbetrieb im Wohnraum (falls das möglich ist)

3) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen hinsichtlich Software / Betriebssystem?

Hier bin ich aufgrund fehlenden Wissens offen für benutzerfreundliche Empfehlungen. 

4) Was ist der preisliche Rahmen?

Das Ganze sollte sich unterhalb von 2000 € abspielen (weniger ist gern gesehen  )

5) Wie soll auf das System zugegriffen werden?

Am liebsten über den danebenstehenden Arbeitsplatz bzw Rechner. 

6) Eigenbau oder Komplettsystem?

Eigenbau da es schon recht speziell ist

7) Worauf sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?

SSD 500GB bzw 2x 500GB sollten ausreichend sein.

8) Wie ausfallsicher soll das System sein?

Eventuell die zweite Platte als Spiegel der ersten.

9) Wie performant soll das System sein?

Durch Minecraft wohl ziemlich.

10) Wie erweiterbar soll der Speicherplatz sein?

Keine Anforderung


Ich bin mal wieder sehr gespannt was euch dazu einfällt und vielen Dank im Voraus für die Mühen. 

Lieben Gruß

Harlicon


----------



## Oromis16 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Wie jetzt? 2000€? Muss das Ding noch irgendwas anderes als Minecraft können, das ich jetzt übersehen hab?


----------



## Harlicon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Nein, aber ich bin mit Serverkomponenten wahrlich unerfahren. Und somit ist der Spielraum erstmal ein wenig größer  wie gesagt,  ich habe nichts dagegen weniger auszugeben.


----------



## misternils99 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Von wievielen Mods reden wir hier? 20, 50, 100 oder mehr?


----------



## Harlicon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Rund 175 Mods haben die größten Modpacks.


----------



## misternils99 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



Harlicon schrieb:


> Rund 175 Mods haben die größten Modpacks.


War es nicht so, dass Mc Server nur einen cpu Kern belasten? 
Wenn ja, würde ich einen Pentium auf Skylake Basis nehmen wegen hoher singlecoreleistung und ecc RAM Unterstützung 
Wenn nein, dann ein xeon e3 1220v5 oder e3 1230v5 (wobei dann der 1220er eigentlich reichen sollte) mit schicken c232er Board 

Also beide Varianten bauen auf dieses Board auf 
Gigabyte GA-X150M-PRO ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu mindestens 8gb DDR4 ram besser 16gb (ecc)
Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, ECC (CT2K8G4WFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine gute ssd ist zwar schnell aber für einen Server würde ich eher hhd's nutzen, da die weniger Kosten und ne längere Lebensdauer haben. Wenn du aber doch ssd für die Ästhetik benötigst, dann die 
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu ein leises 200- 300 Watt Netzteil und Gehäuse nach Geschmack 

be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master HAF XB Evo Cube (RC-902XB-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MfG Nils

Edit: mir fällt gerade ein, dass der Xeon keine iGPU besitzt und deshalb eine GPU benötigt zB 
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gt-710-passiv-01g-p3-2710-kr-a1386024.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Harlicon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Die SSDs wären nicht verkehrt, da Minecraft permanent recht große Datenmengen liest und schreibt. Somit würde ich da um die 10.000 IOPs anstreben.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Und ja, Minecraft ist aktuell noch eine Single Core Anwendung. Also würde sowas wie der i7 6700K in Frage kommen?
Oder ist das überdimensioniert? (wohl auch zu Lasten von Stromverbrauch und entsprechender Kühlung de facto Lautstärke).


----------



## freezy94 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Der Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor ist für mich noch unklar...

Ein i7 ist hierfür überdimensioniert.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Der Grundgedanke war einen Homeserver zu erstellen (am besten klein, leise, stromsparend). 
Allerdings waren die Komplettsysteme im Netz zum Großteil nur auf große Datenmengen ausgelegt bzw. dann schon wieder NAS-Systeme und nicht darauf einen Spieleserver zu hosten.

Daher der relativ offene Preisrahmen. Wäre ein solches System eigentlich rein passiv kühlbar?


----------



## Merrel (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ein Skylake i5 und 8 GB Reichen laut den Guide. Aber was spricht dagegen sich bei z. B.  Nitrado sowas zu mieten. 

Bei Nitrado zahlst du 220 Euro Pro Jahr für 10 Spieler. Da kannst du ftb etc einfach mit ein paar Klicks installieren und erspart dir viel Geld und Arbeit.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



Merrel schrieb:


> Ein Skylake i5 und 8 GB Reichen laut den Guide. Aber was spricht dagegen sich bei z. B.  Nitrado sowas zu mieten


Weil Nitrado ******* ist....die verlangen das 5fache von dem, was z.B. ein Webhoster wie Strato verlangt.
Hab bei Strato für 8.99€ einen V-Server auf dem ein TS mit 32 Slots und noch ein kleiner Mailverteiler + Website läuft.
Bei Nitrado zahlt man mehr für weniger Flexibilität.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Da wir nicht am Ar*** der Welt aber am Busen der Natur wohnen, ist Internet hier nicht der Rede wert.
Für mich und meinen Sohnemann würde ein LAN-Server also vollkommen ausreichen. Zudem sollte eh ein Homeserver ins Haus für Mediadateien und eventuell irgendwann Streaming auf den Fernseher.


----------



## Merrel (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, es ging mir einfach darum Hosting vorzuschlagen. Warum den Spiele Server nicht hosten lassen und sich ein nas kaufen.


----------



## misternils99 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



Harlicon schrieb:


> Und ja, Minecraft ist aktuell noch eine Single Core Anwendung. Also würde sowas wie der i7 6700K in Frage kommen?
> Oder ist das überdimensioniert? (wohl auch zu Lasten von Stromverbrauch und entsprechender Kühlung de facto Lautstärke).


Dass minecraft (das Spiel) nur einen Kern nutzt weiss ich aber ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man bei bukkit Servern die Last auf mehrere Kerne verteilen kann.

Zur ssd 
Die iops rate kann je nachdem unter die einer hdd fallen. Je voller die ssd desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die iops unter das Niveau der hdd fallen. 
Ich würde vielleicht darüber nachdenken, eine kleine ssd für den mcserver zu holen 64-128gb und 2x1tb als datengrab. Dann lässt du einfach täglich ein Backup von deinem Server auf der ersten hdd machen und die zweite hdd dient als Backup für die erste hdd.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Das klingt nach einer guten Idee. Vllt die SSD ein wenig größer dimensionieren um die IOPs Rate hoch zu halten?

Und wie gesagt, Passivkühlung wäre für den Dauerbetrieb im Wohnraum natürlich klasse.


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

ah....LAN Server....sitzen alle 10 Spieler in einem Haus oder habt ihr Glasfaser?

- wenn nicht fährt ihr mit NAS und einem V-Server besser.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Wie gesagt primär wird der Server im LAN genutzt, eventuell mal 1 oder 2 Leute übers Internet. 
(Ja ich weiß, hier würde die Bandbreite der Flaschenhals sein.)
Aber es geht hauptsächlich um einen Homeserver der halt mehr kann als nur NAS spielen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Zum Thema Kühlung:
Natürlich kann man das alles passiv kühlen, allerdings kann man auch leise Lüfter kaufen und diese dann über das Mainboard regeln, so dass diese nur anspringen, wenn die Temperatur über ein bestimmtes Limit geht. 
Allerdings lässt sich ein Server mit wirklich guten Lüftern auch so sehr sehr leise betreiben - der Server steht ja hoffentlich nicht direkt neben dem Bett.


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

wenn ihr nur zu zweit seid, reicht es da nicht, wenn einer eurer PCs den Server Hostet und ihr euch ein kleines NAS zulegt?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> wenn ihr nur zu zweit seid, reicht es da nicht, wenn einer eurer PCs den Server Hostet und ihr euch ein kleines NAS zulegt?



Kommt auf den PC an, aber man kann das schon auslagern. Ich denke, der TE hat sich Gedanken gemacht, was er mit seinem Geld anstellen will. Anstatt immer seine Entscheidung in Frage zu stellen, wäre es doch ganz gut, ihm bei der Problemlösung zu helfen, oder?


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Naja nur warum 1000 in einen Server stecken, wenn du für weniger Geld den PC auf X99 umrüsten kannst und danach hast du einen besseren PC und den Server für Minecraft lasst du dann in ner VM rennen. -sorry, aber seh in dem vorhaben keine Verhältnismäßigkeit. Ein Fertig-NAS ist einfacher einzurichten und sparsamer.


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Hosten und gleichzeitig spielen ist leider nicht wirklich umzusetzen von der Leistung her.
Zudem sollte eh ein Homeserver angeschafft werden, der dann auch entsprechend 24/7 läuft (was ich bei den normalen Rechnern vermeiden möchte).


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

ja was läuft den zurzeit in deinem PC?


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Wie eingangs erwähnt, wurde der Rechner hier auch im Forum zusammengestellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/258699-der-finale-segen-fehlt-noch.html

Trotzdem möchte ich den nicht 24/7 röhren lassen, also zurück zum Topic


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Hast du die Server-Anwendung mit allen MODs mal auf deinem PC getestet und kannst sagen was sie beansprucht....lastet sie viele kerne aus oder benutzt sie nur einen Kern....wie viel RAM braucht sie?


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ist leider aktuell nicht zu testen. Ich kann mich hier nur auf Forenangaben beziehen nach denen ein i5 ausreichend sein soll, ebenso 8GB Ram (hier würde ich auf 16 gehen um noch genug Puffer für sonstige Anwendungen zu haben).

Bin gerade eher neugierig ob das System wirklich leise und kompakt zu realisieren ist.


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Also:
Vorschlag 1: Du nimmst einen HP Microserver mit Xeon/oder rüstest diesen nach und halt 16GB ECC Ram. Dazu eine kleine SSD für das System und den Minecraft Server (120GB). Die NAS funktion übernehmen normale NAS HDDs da hier SSDs keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen. Backup übernimmt eine externe HDD welche nur fürs Backup angeschlossen wird und die SSD lässt min. einmal am Tag auf der HDD spiegeln da dir die SSD bei vielen Lesezugriffen früher oder späater den Geist aufgeben wird. -> wenn du es schaffst den server über SSH einzurichten brauchst du keine GPU, ansonsten brauchst du einen Xeon mit GPU oder einen i7...ist aber teurer. Den Fileserver und den Gameserver willst du ja nicht trennen? - wäre einfacher für dich...ist halt so ein bisschen Bastelei

Leiser wäre es, wenn du das ganze in ein schallgedämmtes Gehäuse einbaust und alles passiv nimmst, CPU sowie Netzteil und keine HDD einbaust, aber so sollte das auch ziemlich leise sein:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2212e9c6b5a7cd4f2cc2b3c50d1601a2a23ff77435ec9

P.S.: der 1220 ist ohne iGPU, der 1225 mit...


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Danke für die Mühe LukasGregor, die Liste sieht ziemlich gut aus  .

Die Kompaktheit der Microserver ist natürlich auch reizvoll. Würdest du hier einen als Grundlage empfehlen?


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

wenn du dich für die CPU mit iGPU brauchst du noch ein anderes Mainboard um diese auch zu nutzen da das GA-X150M-Pro keine Video-Outputs besitzt.

zum Microserver:
HP ProLiant MicroServer: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
 und falls die Leistung nicht reicht eine stärkere CPU rein...e3 1220 v2 oder 1230 v2...und eine kleine GPU damit du auch was siehst 1024MB MSI GeForce 210 Low Profile Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16 

...die passive Mini-GPU kannst du nat. auch beim Eigenbau verwenden statt einem Xeon mit iGPU


----------



## Harlicon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ist der denn mit den standard miditower Komponenten nachrüstbar?


----------



## Harlicon (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Soweit ich weiß haben die Barebones doch andere MB Maße?


----------



## LukasGregor (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

was willst du nachrüsten?
er hat nat. weniger platz als ein midtower aber einen PCI Slot und 5 Sata Ports - 4 Schächte für 3.5 Zoll und die SSD kannst du noch ins Gehäuse packen.
GTX 980 Ti hat nat. keine Platz

[Sammelthread] HP ProLiant G8 G1610T/G2020T/i3-3240/E3-1220Lv2 MicroServer


----------



## Harlicon (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Hmmmm oder man nimmt einfach ein barebone Gehäuse für die Teile aus der Liste?


----------



## LukasGregor (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

jup...am besten ein gedämmtes, zb. das Fractal Define R4, welches du schon besitzt, dann hast du zwei gleiche.


----------



## Harlicon (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Den ich schon besitze? =D jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, ich besitze keinen barebone


----------



## LukasGregor (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

nein, aber du hast dann 2 gleiche Gehäuse nebeneinander stehen^^


----------



## Harlicon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Achso du meinst den MC Server und noch ein NAS dazu?
Wäre das denn so viel "besser"?


----------



## LukasGregor (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

ZyXEL NSA-325 V2 bei notebooksbilliger.de
- mit dem Angebotscode "Black11" ....kostet dich 52€ und die Einrichtung ist einfach....Festplatten nimmst du einfach NAS Festplatten ...Seagate NAS oder WD red oder HGST.

...und vom Server für Minecraft reden wir, wenn du auch weißt wie das funktioniert. Sorry, aber was bringt dir jetzt teure Hardware, wenn du nicht weißt wie du sie benutzt? Hoste mal den Server von Minecraft auf deinem PC.


----------



## Harlicon (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> ...und vom Server für Minecraft reden wir, wenn du auch weißt wie das funktioniert. Sorry, aber was bringt dir jetzt teure Hardware, wenn du nicht weißt wie du sie benutzt? Hoste mal den Server von Minecraft auf deinem PC.



Die Spitze kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es ist bei weitem nicht der erste MC Server den ich hoste. Allerdings finde ich es umständlicher und teurer mir zwei separate Systeme zuzulegen, wenn ein System beide Funktionen ohne Einschränkungen übernehmen kann.


----------



## LukasGregor (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

ja wenn du Erfahrung hast kannst du ja sagen was für Leistung du brauchst?;D
RAM? CPU-Last?

Kennst du dich auch ein bisschen mit Linux aus...oder willst du den Server unter Windows Server laufen lassen?

Wie gesagt, dann nimmst du entweder  den HP-Miniserver oder baust dir was aus den genannten Komponenten zusammen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ein Extra-NAS ist hier tatsächlich etwas unnötig. Ein System ist da weitaus praktischer.


----------



## LukasGregor (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ja nur dann soll er das System nehmen oder mal sagen was er genau braucht...


----------



## Harlicon (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

So ich habs gestern noch einmal getestet.
Also Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz wird ein Kern voll ausgelastet und flüssig ist es dann nicht mehr. (Dank Java wird ja nur einer genutzt)
Ram werden um die 4-5 GB genutzt.

Also falls da jemand Ideen hat, ich bin offen


----------



## Harlicon (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Kann man den HP Server denn mit einem i7 4790K nachrüsten?


----------



## markus1612 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



Harlicon schrieb:


> Kann man den HP Server denn mit einem i7 4790K nachrüsten?


Was willst du denn mit nem 4790K in nem Server.


----------



## lowskill (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> da dir die SSD bei vielen Lesezugriffen früher oder späater den Geist aufgeben wird


Hier lernt man doch immer wieder was Neues.


----------



## Harlicon (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Hallo Markus, dass war jetzt der Intel mit der höchsten Einzelkerntaktrate.
Für Gegenvorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Puh. Harte Nuss.

Wenn du den Wunsch hast dann hol dir natürlich einen Xeon xyz

Ich hatte auch mal einen MC Server. 50 Mods auf einem C2D @4,8Ghz.
Lief einigermaßen. Ab und zu nem Lag aber sonst ging es.
Aber bei 150 Mods würde ich mir wirklich nem V-Server mieten. Glaub mir, es kommt auf Dauer wahrscheinlich billiger.

Wenn du aber nen Homeserver mit hoher ST Leistung willst:
Einen Pentium den man Übertakten kann.
Prügel ihn dir gut hoch und du hast deine Leistung. Dazu 16Gb RAM und gut ist.

Da läuft dann auch alles


----------



## Harlicon (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Das Problem beim V-Server ist hier auf dem Land die Internetanbindung =D
Einer der Hauptgründe, dass ich mir selbst einen zusammenstellen möchte.


----------



## Harlicon (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Also verstehe ich das richtig? Es ist mit normalen Komponenten nicht zu stemmen? Ich muss OC um die benötigte Leistung zu erreichen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Der i3-6100 hätte noch @Stock eine relativ hohe SingleThreadLeistung. Ein OCter Pentium dürfte den aber schlagen.


----------



## Harlicon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ok das klingt alles recht vage =D 
Würde gerne sicher gehen, dass die Leistung ausreicht.


----------



## Eldiabolo (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ich weiss nicht, was ihr mit euren MC Servern macht, aber bei mir werden immer problemlos zwei Kerne ausgelastet auf einem C2D, gemoddet oder vanilla. Deswegen spricht eigentlich auch ueberhaupt nichts dagegen, dass man den Server mit auf einem PC laufen laesst, der 4 oder mehr Kerne hat. Ich meine auch der Client kann zwei Kerne effizient nutzen.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, kann ich dir aus erfahrung sagen, dass es viel wichtig ist, WIE ihr auch eurem Server spielt, als was da fuer unterliegende Hardware ist. Wenn jeder froehlich seine 50 Chunks geladen hat, auch wenn offline, wenn jeder seine Redstoneschaltung unkontrolliert laufen laesst, dann ist es bei 10 Leuten total egal was fuer eine Hardware zugrunde liegt, der Server wird laggen!

Gruss
F


----------



## MaxRink (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

na ja, kimsufi.com etc. sind vernünftiger als einen Gameserver dauerhaft zu Hause laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Harlicon (3. März 2016)

*AW: Home Server für Minecraft (stark gemodded)*

Ja nur wie gesagt, spielt da auf dem Land die Internetverbindung nicht ganz mit 

Da der Vorschlag jetzt schon öfter kam, was für einen "Fertigserver" würdet ihr zum aufrüsten denn empfehlen?
Hier wurde Schon HP als Hersteller empfohlen.


----------

